# PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?



## Red-Chaos (23. Februar 2014)

*PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen einen neuen PC doch leider kommt es vermehrt zu Abstürzen während ich spiele.
Anfangs passierte dies nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen während des Far Cry 3 spielens.
Doch mittlerweile tritt das Problem auch bei anderen (leistungsschwächeren) Spielen auf.
Das Bild friert entweder ein und nichts geht mehr oder der PC geht direkt komplett aus.

Überhitzen tut er glaub ich nicht (Gehäuste ist jetzt nicht besonders warm) also wäre meine Vermutung das eventuell das Netzteil nicht genug Power hat um den Rechner zu versorgen.
Oder das es halt ein Softwareproblem ist.

Mein System:
Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard
Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150 Prozessor
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 400W Netzteil
ASUS R9270X Grafikkarte
4GB G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 RAM

Wäre nett wenn da mal kurz einer drüber gucken könnte und mir sagen ob ich ein stärkeres Netzteil bräuchte.
Danke schonmal vorab.

mfg Red-Chaos


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Zuerst mal: Die Gehäusetemperatur hat natürlich absolut NICHTS damit zu tun ob ein Chip in deinem PC zu heiß wird (wie kommt man denn auf sowas?^^).

Starte mal den "HWMonitor" und verrate uns die Messwerte. Wenn beispeilsweise der boxed Kühgler nicht richtig montiert ist erreicht die CPU schnell 100°C und mehr und schaltet sich aufgrund des integrierten Selbsterhaltungstriebs ab.


Die 400W des Netzteiles reichen für diese Hardware locker aus, sofern das NT also keinen Knacks hat sollte das nicht das Problem sein.

Dennoch - wenn der PC unter Last einfach aus geht und deine Temperaturen tatsächlich ok sind ist das normalerweise schon ein deutlicher Hinweis auf das Netzteil.

Versuche doch mal wenn dem so ist, den PC künstlich zu belasten um Spiele und Treiber auszuschließen: Starte einfach ne Runde Prime95 und gleichzeitig den Furmark. Das ist die maximale Leistungsaufnahme die du provozieren kannst (weit mehr als ein Spiel benötigt), wenn er das kann ohne auszugehen liegts 100%tig nicht am Netzteil... sollte er nach kürzester Zeit ausgehen haben wir den Schuldigen wahrscheinlich gefunden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Hast du die PCIe Stecker vom Netzteil genommen und sie an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen oder hast du die Adapter von der Grafikkarte genommen und diese mittels Molex Stecker vom Netzteil angeschlossen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Was ist denn als Gehäuse vorhanden und wie sieht die Belüftung davon aus?


----------



## Red-Chaos (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Hallo.
Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten (hatte garnit so schnell mit einer gerechnet^^)

@Incredible Alk
Hatte vermutet, dass wenn etwas überhitzt man das auch am Gehäuse spüren könnte^^.
Ich lad mir grad alle Sachen runter und poste dann gleich die Werte.

@Threshold
Sind die Stecker vom Netzteil.

@ Dr. Bakterius
Dieses hier Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Mit 2 Lüftern (1 vorne 1 hinten)

mfg Red-Chaos


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*



Red-Chaos schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten (hatte garnit so schnell mit einer gerechnet^^)


Willkommen in der Welt der Nerds^^



Red-Chaos schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk
> Hatte vermutet, dass wenn etwas überhitzt man das auch am Gehäuse spüren könnte^^.
> Ich lad mir grad alle Sachen runter und poste dann gleich die Werte.


Spürt man nicht. Die CPU selber ist etwa so gross wie ein Daumennagel, selbst wenn die 500°C warm wäre, würde das Gehäuse erst "warm" sein.



Red-Chaos schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Sind die Stecker vom Netzteil.






Red-Chaos schrieb:


> @ Dr. Bakterius
> Dieses hier Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX, ohne Netzteil
> Mit 2 Lüftern (1 vorne 1 hinten)
> 
> mfg Red-Chaos



Das hat eigentlich einen guten Airflow. Ist irgendwas total verstaubt?


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Stürzt der PC nur ab oder geht er prompt aus? Das Netzteil habe ich vor kurzen in einen PC mit exakt den selben Eckdaten verbauen dürfen, selbst unter Volllast klappte alles problemlos.


----------



## Red-Chaos (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Hallo.
Nochmals Danke für die Antworten 

Hab jetzt Prime95 mit 4 so Workers bis Test 20 (~20min) laufen lassen und dabei 4x den Furmark (720p) gemacht.
Hier die Werte.
Es erfolgte kein Absturz.

@_chiller_
Also entweder friert das Bild ein und nichts passiert mehr(muss dann Reset drücken) oder er geht einfach prompt aus.

mfg Red-Chaos


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Also die Temperaturen sind nicht besonders überragend aber für einen Boxed normal und garantiert nicht der Grund für einen Absturz.
Dass das Netzteil Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig durchgestanden hat bedeutet, dass auch hier kein Fehler vorliegt.

In dem Falle siehts immer mehr danach aus, dass es ein (schwereres) Softwareproblem ist oder der Fehler irgendwo in der Hardware verborgen liegt woi man ihn nicht so ohne weiteres finden kann (Wackler an irgendeinem Kabel oder ähnliches).


----------



## Red-Chaos (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Mhh ok Danke.

Dann hoffen wir das es ein Softwareproblem ist.
Einen solchen Hardwarefehler würd ich sonst nie finden 

Irgendwelche Tipps wie ich am besten auf die Suche gehe?

mfg Red-Chaos


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

Pc durchchecken, im Extremfall die Daten speichern und windows neu installieren. Wenn dann das Problem noch da ist, dürfze es hardwareseitig sein und dann würde ich einfach mal alle Kabel neu einstecken. Geht es dann immer noch nicht, bleibt die Nullmethode.


----------



## Red-Chaos (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Dann werd ich wohl Windows mal neu draufpacken und hoffen das es sich damit geregelt hat...
Was wäre die Nullmethode? 

mfg Red-Chaos


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

Alles runter vom Mainboard ausser cpu und 1 ramriegel. Dann die Hardware einzeln durchtesten.


----------



## Red-Chaos (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC stürzt ab beim zocken -> Netzteil zu schwach?*

Ah ok.

Ich probiers dann mal mit Windows neu drauf packen.

Also Danke für die Hilfe 

mfg Red-Chaos


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

Gl ^^


----------

